# Wo sind die Unterschiede beim Slide?



## Biker-04-1986 (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

wie schon in der Überschrift würde ich gern wissen was eigentlich die Unterschiede beim Slide 150 sind, abgesehen von der Farbe 

Hierbei geht es mir eigentlich nur um das Fahrwerk, sprich Gabel und Dämpfer. Das die Schaltungskomponenten unterschiedlich sind und die Laufradsätze besser werden versteht sich von selbst. Das ist für mich auch nicht so das Kriterium, aber wo liegen die technischen Unterschiede der Gabeln?

Danke schon mal.


Grüße


----------



## duc-mo (8. Dezember 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Das die Schaltungskomponenten unterschiedlich sind und die Laufradsätze besser werden versteht sich von selbst.



Ach so... 
Die Laufräder werden eigentlich nur leichter und teurer, besser ist relativ...

Beim 8er gibts das "normale" CTD
Beim 9er gibts CTD Adjust. Dabei kannst du bei der Trail genannte Einstellung die Druckstufe anpassen, was ich sehr sinnvoll finde. Außerdem hat das 9er eine Gabel mit Dämpferkartusche während das 8er im offenen Ölbad gedämpft wird.
Beim 10er kommt dann noch der komische Anstrich oben drauf der die Reibung reduzieren soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (9. Dezember 2012)

Na dann wird mir wahrscheinlich auch das 9.0 reichen. Denn ob die Reibung nun Laborwerte erreicht oder nicht ist mir ziemlich schnuppe. Aber wenn die Gabel vom 8.0 schlechter in den Möglichkeiten ist wird es das 9.0.

Danke dir!


----------



## duc-mo (9. Dezember 2012)

Schlechter ist immer relativ und wenn das werksseitige Setup zu deinen Vorstellungen paÃt, dann brauchts das Adjust gar nicht... FÃ¼r 500â¬ bekommst du auch auf anderem Wege ein "besseres" Fahrwerk.

Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde ja das 8er nehmen und erstmal anfangen. Du bist doch AnfÃ¤nger, richtig?

Wenn dir was fehlt kÃ¶nnte man die Gabel auch bei Toxoholic umbauen lassen oder man verkauft die Gabel und schafft sich dafÃ¼r ne Revelation RCT3 an und bekommt dabei sogar noch ein paar Euros raus...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (9. Dezember 2012)

Anfänger nicht unbedingt, kenne mich nur mit diesen Unterschieden nicht wirklich aus. Bin derzeit auf Stage und Team unterwegs.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Dezember 2012)

Tja, dann musst du selbst wissen ob du den Mehrwert vom 9er brauchst!


----------



## tillibebek (29. Dezember 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Anfänger nicht unbedingt, kenne mich nur mit diesen Unterschieden nicht wirklich aus. Bin derzeit auf Stage und Team unterwegs.



Welches Stage fährst du denn und warum willst du auf ein Slide aufsteigen?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (2. Januar 2013)

Fahre ein Stage 5.0 aus 2010, nach Rahmenbruch allerdings mit 2011er Rahmen.

Ich will wechseln, weil ich ein paar mm mehr Federweg haben möchte.


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Januar 2013)

Die Talas ist keine so gute Gabel, jede Sektor oder Revelation funktioniert besser als die Talas. All die Dichtungen erzeugen soviel Reibung, dass man quasi ständig mit Lockout fährt, was total nervig ist, weil kleine Schläge komplett in die Arme gehen und der Rest wird halt irgendwie weggeschluckt wird.
Okay, kann man natürlich sagen, dass man da halt nicht so empfindlich sein soll, aber ich frag mich dann was eine so teure Gabel noch bringt?
Die fox float dagegen spricht an wie eine Stahlfedergabel, hat aber nicht die Absenkung.
Wenn du das machen willst, dann wäre es sicher eine Idee, eine Float Einheit zu besorgen und die statt der Talas einzubauen. Die Talas Einheit kannst du dann natürlich versuchen zu verkaufen.

http://www.sabma.com/2010/FR/tech_support/techsupport.html

evtl bieten die das an, dann müsste sogar die Garantie erhalten bleiben, weil offizieller Foxpartner.


----------



## Markdierk (5. Januar 2013)

Verstehe nicht ganz, wieso auf Unterschiede in der Gabel wert gelegt wird. Hier wird meiner Auffassung nach die kleinste Verbesserung auftreten.

Anderst als duc-mo bin ich ganz klar der Auffassung, dass teure LR meist auch "besser" sind. Die LR können leichter, aber auch haltbarer und steifer sein.

Ich würde mein Augenmerk auf LR, Bremsen, Antrieb legen, bevor ich mir die Unterschiede in den Gabeln anschauen würde.

Früher hat sich z.B. auch teilweise gezeigt, dass Gabeln mit zunehmender Einstellbarkeit nicht unbedingt besser ansprechen.

Generell finde ich eh sehr schade, dass so gut wie alle Hersteller nurnoch auf FOX setzen  Wie der Jetpilot schon gesagt hat, erzielen Revelation und Co wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse. Gibt scheints GROOOOOOßE Rabatte auf Fox-Komponenten


----------



## duc-mo (5. Januar 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Anderst als duc-mo bin ich ganz klar der Auffassung, dass teure LR meist auch "besser" sind. Die LR kÃ¶nnen leichter, aber auch haltbarer und steifer sein.



So allgemein wÃ¼rde ich das nicht sagen und im konkreten Fall schon gar nicht!

Das 8er hat nen "normalen" LRS mit Sun Ringle LRS mit Demon Naben und Inferno 25 Felgen. Also 32 Speichen, 20.3mm Maul und ca. 1900g. Klar, das ist nichts besonderes, aber fÃ¼r die Felgenbreite ist das Gewicht ganz ordentlich. Bei Bedarf kann man da auch mal die Felge (breiter, leichter was auch immer) oder Speichen (nach Bruch) tauschen lassen. Die Maulweite ist fÃ¼r breite AM Reifen wie den Conti MK2,4 oder Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.3 bei niedrigem Druck noch halbwegs okay. Die Naben sind sehr solide und wenn alles sauber eingespeicht und zentriert ist, hÃ¤tte ich gar keine Bedenken bezÃ¼glich der Haltbarkeit!

Das 9er hat DT Swiss M1700. Das ist ein System Laufrad mit 28 Speichen, 19.5mm Maul und ca. 1700g bei dem man im Fall des Falls auf teure Ersatzteile angewiesen ist und keine Chance hat mal die Felge zu tauschen. Aus meiner Sicht kann der LRS (wie oben schon gesagt) bis auf das Gewicht nichts besser als die Sun Ringle aus dem 8er, im Gegenteil. Gerade die Felgenbreite wÃ¼rde mich stÃ¶ren und wenn ich die Wahl hÃ¤tte wÃ¼rde ich immer die Sun Ringle LaufrÃ¤der nehmen.

Das 10er hat Mavic Crossmax ST. Also auch wieder ein System Laufrad mit den genannten Problemen, nur noch 20 Speichen, 19mm Maul und ca. 1600g. An nem AM das eher fÃ¼r den Uphill oder den Ritt zur Eisdiele genutzt ist das sicher okay. Mir wÃ¤rs zu schmal und filigran und ich wÃ¼rde wieder die Sun Ringle LaufrÃ¤der vorziehen!!!

Das 10LE hat DT EXC 1550. Also Carbonfelgen, 32 Speichen, 21mm Maul und ca. 1500g. Ãber Carbonfelgen am MTB kann man geteilter Meinung sein und das Gewicht bei der Felgenbreite find ich auch nicht auÃergewÃ¶hnlich. Insbesondere, wenn man den Preis berÃ¼cksichtigt...

FÃ¼r 600â¬ (also fast den Unterschied zwischen 8er und 9er) bekommt man nen vom Profi handeingespeichten Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro 2 Naben (die man an allen zukÃ¼nftigen RÃ¤dern nutzen kann), NoTubes ZTR Flow EX Felgen (mit 25.5mm Maul, uneingeschrÃ¤ngter TubelessfÃ¤higkeit und mehr als ordentlicher StabilitÃ¤t) und 32 leichten und stabilen Speichen aufgebaut. Das wÃ¤ren knapp 1800g und Ã¼ber Reifenbreiten, Tubeless, StabilitÃ¤t und Gewicht muss man sich Ã¼ber Jahre keine Gedanken mehr machen. Das ist ein Laufrad das auch fÃ¼r Freeride Ritte taugt und trotzdem kaum WÃ¼nschen ans Gewicht offen lÃ¤Ãt. Genau deshalb hab ich mich fÃ¼r diese Variante entschieden!

Alternativ und wenns einem eher um Gewicht als um Maulweite oder StabilitÃ¤t geht, nimmt man die NoTubes ZTR Arch EX Felge. Das 1550er Laufrad kÃ¶nnte es nicht "besser" aber dafÃ¼r sind die Felgen nicht aus Carbon und entsprechend robuster...

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung und da jeder andere AnsprÃ¼che hat, kann man das auch anders sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (5. Januar 2013)

Schöne Erklärung 

 @Markdierk Die Bremsen sind für mich uninteressant, da diese gleich in die Bucht kommen. Habe noch ne Code vom Altrad.


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2013)

Klasse, Danke


----------



## Markdierk (9. Januar 2013)

@_duc-mo_ gebe ich ihnen definitiv recht. trotzdem widerspricht das nicht gänzlich meiner  aussage ... eine hope + flow kostet auch immerhin 500-600 euro, ist  damit kein ganz billiger laufradsatz. ich muss zugeben, ich habe mir die  lrs beim slide nicht angeschaut, bin jedoch noch immer der meinung,  dass teure laufradsätzlich <meisten> auch besser sind.
ich habe  mich damals auch für eine tune - notubes kombination entschieden, der  lrs war nicht teurer als ein 1550 tricon von dt swiss, jedoch meienr  auffassung nach wesentlich besser. jedoch können die meisten 300 systemlrs nicht mit 600 euro systemlrs mithalten
definiert man besser über das gewicht sind dem preis ja eh keine grenzen gesetzt.

grundsätzlich wollte ich dem threatersteller nur mitteilen, dass ich die radwahl nicht am fox-fahrwerk festmachen würde


----------



## ms303 (9. Januar 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das 9er hat DT Swiss M1700. Das ist ein System Laufrad mit 28 Speichen, 19.5mm Maul und ca. 1700g bei dem man im Fall des Falls auf teure Ersatzteile angewiesen ist und keine Chance hat mal die Felge zu tauschen. Aus meiner Sicht kann der LRS (wie oben schon gesagt) bis auf das Gewicht nichts besser als die Sun Ringle aus dem 8er, im Gegenteil. Gerade die Felgenbreite würde mich stören und wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich immer die Sun Ringle Laufräder nehmen.


 
19.5mm Maul?

Auf der Homepage von Radon steht folgendes unter Details beim 9.0:

*DT Swiss M1700 Spline*

Wenn Du auf den Trails richtig Spaß haben willst, dann sind die M 1700 SPLINE® die richtigen Laufräder für Dich. Straight Pull- Speichen verflechten eine *26 mm breite Felge* mit SPLINE® Naben mit Ratchet System®. Dieses Laufrad ist da zuhause, wo die Berge steil und die Downhills schnell sind . Dort spielen sie ihre Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit aus, und das bei nur 1720 g Gewicht.


----------



## duc-mo (9. Januar 2013)

Maul und Außenbreite sind zwei paar Schuhe und beide Aussagen sind korrekt!

19,5mm Außenbreite gibts vermutlich nicht mal bei Rennrädern...


----------



## ms303 (9. Januar 2013)

Sorry, steh gerade auf dem Schlauch und verstehe Dich nicht...

Was heisst das jetzt, was Du gerade geschrieben hast?

Hast Du falsch gelegen mit den 19mm, oder schreibt Radon Mist?

Das Maul und Aussenbreite zwei verschiedene Dinge sind , ist schon klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (9. Januar 2013)

Die DT Swiss M1700 Spline hat ne Außenbreite von 26mm und 19.5mm Maulweite! Was ist daran so verwirrend???


----------



## ms303 (9. Januar 2013)

Alles klar...

Ich hatte Deinen Post nur ünerflogen und den letzten Satz mit der Aussenbreite von 19,5 nicht richtig gelesen.

War der Meinung, da stand Maulweite.

Und das hätte ja dann gar nicht zu Deinem ersten Satz gepasst.

Daher die Verwirrung...

P.S.: Und ja, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Radon die Maulweite meinte. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Hillcruiser (11. Januar 2013)

bei mir war letztendlich die Farbe (blau-grün) ausschlaggebend für das 9.0 zum 8.0


----------

